

Ask HN: Feature Grid/Price Chart Design? - asnyder

A couple months ago there was a post concerning the design of feature offering grids which compared and contrasted several grids and listed their advantages and disadvantages. There was also a similar post concerning pricing/feature boxes. I've looked all over searchyc, and google and can't seem to find these posts. If you remember these posts and happen to have the links, please post them. Thanks.
======
patio11
I'm a REALLY big fan of this article by Smashing Magazine (my #1 stop for
design best practices, precisely because they published this):

[http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2008/10/13/pricing-tables-
sh...](http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2008/10/13/pricing-tables-showcase-
examples-and-best-practices/)

~~~
asnyder
Thanks, this was one of the posts I was looking for. Thanks. Now, hopefully
someone will post the other one.

------
siong1987
[http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/1496-design-decisions-
the...](http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/1496-design-decisions-the-new-
highrise-signup-chart) < 37 Signals Highrise Signup Chart Design

~~~
dcurtis
37signals made a bad decision with this, in my opinion. They don't emphasize
the expensive packages first, to make the cheaper packages seem more
affordable. They make the one you want huge, and the 49 dollar price, at first
glance, seems expensive. If they emphasized or drew your eye to the $149
package first, by the time you get to the package you want, at 1/3rd the cost
you were looking at before, you'd be more inclined to feel it is a good deal.

Look at WuFoo's design, they do an incredibly great job at the price chart,
and they can back up their decisions with data.

<http://wufoo.com/signup/>

On the other hand, if your service is not something you're trying to upsell
people on based on gimmicky features, I strongly suggest following the
Slicehost model: <http://www.slicehost.com/> They know you know what you need,
so they very plainly list all of the plans and their prices with no gimmicky
sales bullshit. I love them for that.

~~~
siong1987
The WuFoo's desing is good. But, I wonder how color blind people can actually
differentiate the colors in the signup page.

~~~
unfoldedorigami
Chris, one of the founders, is colorblind and so we're able to always get some
initial testing and feedback from him.

